# Weejun 75th Anniversary edition on sale $47



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

Found this deal off Dappered: https://piperlime.gap.com/browse/product.do?pid=878396002&tid=plsp1r&kwid=1&ap=14

Piperlime has the 75th Anniversary edition Weejuns marked down to $59.97 and you get an extra 20% off with the "SPRING" promo code.

I know Weejuns don't get a lot of love here but at that price, what the heck.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

I can't get the page to load...maybe it's done already.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

<-- still works for me.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

LOL. Indeed, a great price, but with pairs of Gilmans and Logans still sitting in the boxes, as yet unworn, perhaps I should pass? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up. I may consider this.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I bit. What the hell.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. Indeed, a great price, but with pairs of Gilmans and Logans still sitting in the boxes, as yet unworn, perhaps I should pass? :icon_scratch:


I have. These don't appear so different from a Logan, but I have to assume these beat that, since that's now the cheapest/basic model. The Gilman is clearly superior to both. Were this price for Gilmans, I'd have no second thought on biting.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

You can never be too young, too thin, or have too many unworn loafers sitting in boxes.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks for passing on this link. I'll consider it too. 

Frankly, I'd bite right away if my last cheap-o Weejun experience hadn't been so bad. I know, I know: When you buy cheap shoes you shouldn't exactly be startled when they fall apart quickly. But the sole on one of them developed a giant whole very, very quickly.


----------



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

The Bass website states that the Linwood 75th anniversary loafers are full grain leather, unless these are somehow not the same shoes. The Piperlime photo looks kind of like corrected grain.

https://bassshoes.harborghb.com/catalog/product-listing.cfm/collection/Weejun-75th


----------



## jamesensor (Jan 29, 2010)

Well, my beater weejuns just fell apart after a massive rain storm soaking -- so what the heck. In for 1. Thanks!


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

I bit, can't have too many weejuns.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Walter Denton said:


> The Bass website states that the Linwood 75th anniversary loafers are full grain leather, unless these are somehow not the same shoes. The Piperlime photo looks kind of like corrected grain.
> 
> https://bassshoes.harborghb.com/catalog/product-listing.cfm/collection/Weejun-75th


Huh. So do you guys think they are full or corrected grain?


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

DoghouseReilly said:


> Huh. So do you guys think they are full or corrected grain?


I think the color on the Bass site is different than the one on piperlime. So I wouldn't be surprised if the piperlime shoes are corrected grain.


----------



## Mamtower (Jun 13, 2009)

Just ordered a pair, will let you know what I think when they arrive. I've been looking for a cheap loafer to wear when flying (easy on/off through security!).


----------



## jamesensor (Jan 29, 2010)

DoghouseReilly said:


> Huh. So do you guys think they are full or corrected grain?


I am not too worried either way. I had a pair of corrected grain I picked up for $25 a few years ago and they're a nice knock about shoe that I don't have to obsess over. I am hard on my shoes, since I walk and use public transport exclusively. If they're not corrected grain-- all the better!


----------



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

They're corrected. I ordered a pair of the 75th Anniversary and sent them back.


----------



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

After all this discussion I went to my local Bass outlet today to see if I could find any of these shoes. They didn't have any of those discussed here but they had plenty of other models of not so nice Weejuns selling for about $40. They also had some decent looking Bass "Wilton" penny loafers with what appeared to be full grain uppers, leather soles and leather/ rubber heels. They were the nicest Bass shoes I had seen in a while. They were promoted as handsewn and were marked $169.95 with 70% off that price. I would have purchased a pair of those but, of course, they didn't have my size.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

They aren't Linwoods; at least not the one the OP is pointing out.

Piperlime has a mixed listing on this page between Linwoods and Longwoods. Zoom in under the tongue on the Wine version and you'll see the name. It's the Longwood (So is the black one).

Linwoods are still available from Bass, but Longwoods no longer show on their webpage, and considering the price drop here, I assume they are discontinued. That said, both are on Endless.com for the same price. Endless also has the Logan and Gilman for comparison. From the images there, I do see a less plasticy sheen on the Longwood compared to the Logan. On average there's a $20 price increase from Logan to Linwood/Longwood despite what looks to be a similar construction. I assume it's some improvement in the leather quality.


----------



## jamesensor (Jan 29, 2010)

Taken Aback said:


> They aren't Linwoods; at least not the one the OP is pointing out.
> 
> Piperlime has a mixed listing on this page between Linwoods and Longwoods. Zoom in under the tongue on the Wine version and you'll see the name. It's the Longwood (So is the black one).
> 
> Linwoods are still available from Bass, but Longwoods no longer show on their webpage, and considering the price drop here, I assume they are discontinued. That said, both are on Endless.com for the same price. Endless also has the Logan and Gilman for comparison. From the images there, I do see a less plasticy sheen on the Longwood compared to the Logan. On average there's a $20 price increase from Logan to Linwood/Longwood despite what looks to be a similar construction. I assume it's some improvement in the leather quality.


Impressive detective work. Well done.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

jamesensor said:


> Impressive detective work. Well done.


Well, he is a SUPER member.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Mamtower (Jun 13, 2009)

Just got these in. I'm not impressed at all and I can't even get the 10.5 on my foot. Good thing they have free return shipping! Here are some pics (sorry for the poor quality), this is the wine color:


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

dparm said:


> They're corrected. I ordered a pair of the 75th Anniversary and sent them back.


As did I. Personally, I would pass on these--even at ~$50.


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

Wow ^ those look pretty bad.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I just got mine, they fit, and I like the color. Whatever else it is, it isn't the shiny plasticky finish we know and dislike.


----------



## Mamtower (Jun 13, 2009)

dkoernert said:


> Wow ^ those look pretty bad.


I agree, they may actually look even worse in person. I'd be sending them back even if they did fit.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I disagree. There's nothing spectacular about these, but for $53 shipped or whatever it was this is a perfectly serviceable loafer. I'll probably use a brown cream on them, darken them a bit. Or maybe not.

And mine fit fine.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

Mamtower said:


> Just got these in. I'm not impressed at all .....


Well, my personal reference point for Weejuns only go back to the early-mid '80s, but they looked like that back then. Those look as I remember them.


----------



## Mamtower (Jun 13, 2009)

Epaminondas said:


> Well, my personal reference point for Weejuns only go back to the early-mid '80s, but they looked like that back then. Those look as I remember them.


I can't claim any experience other than a pair I bought a few years ago in brown which I liked well enough for the price. Maybe it's the color that turned me off. Doesn't really matter as they didn't fit anyway.

And I noticed you are in Marietta - I lived in Smyrna (Sminings) for 3 years until moving into the city about 6 months ago. I used to drive up to Williamson Brothers BBQ at least a few times a month. Nice area!


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Patrick06790 said:


> I just got mine, they fit, and I like the color. Whatever else it is, it isn't the shiny plasticky finish we know and dislike.


I'm sure some might think that's post-purchase rationalization, but would you really consider these anymore than beaters? I ask in the light of how the Logan and Larson are regarded here, even if not specifically by style name (I'm assuming your comment was a specific comparison to the Logan). Incidentally, can you confirm that these are Longwoods?

Really, I wonder most what your opinion is regarding the build or feel as compared to the Logan if you have a pair, or remember them from a previous encounter. I admit to not having a pair of each on hand myself to compare, but, as I sad earlier, these look little different than those (structurally) from what I have seen. As for the grain of the leather, I've seen Longwood pics that look almost as shiny as the Logan. I also wonder if there's a build difference between the _Linwood_ and the Longwood, as there doesn't seem to be a lot of disparity between those two styles visually.

If they do bear out as being the same as Logans with a upgrade on leather quality as the sole difference, _and_ you're satisfied with this price, then do you consider the Logan unthinkable at $35?


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

^ They're not beaters until I beat them up some, but yeah, they're beaters. And yes, they are Longwoods. 

I'd say that all Bass shoes are beaters. This is not a high-end operation.

If I didn't like them I'd send them back.

I have a pair of Logans somewhere, I think they are tan, with a similar matte kind of finish. I can't remember what they cost, but it was more than $35, I'm sure. If I saw Logans for $35 I'd snap them up without hesitation. 

I'm pretty rough on loafers, I tend to charge around in them almost exclusively from May to October. I also like having spares, since I spend a lot of time at two different summer camps. The less stuff I have to cart around with me the better.

So I wind up with two dozen pairs of loafers in various configurations? It's good clean fun and keeps me off the streets. Without loafer collecting I'd probably be drinking cheap whiskey and reading back issues of Swank from the transfer station.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Patrick06790 said:


> Without loafer collecting I'd probably be drinking cheap whiskey and reading back issues of Swank from the transfer station.


I didn't realize those interests were exclusive from one another.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Patrick06790 said:


> I have a pair of Logans somewhere, I think they are tan, with a similar matte kind of finish. I can't remember what they cost, but it was more than $35, I'm sure. If I saw Logans for $35 I'd snap them up without hesitation.


You aren't alone:

https://www.jcpenney.com/jcp/X6.aspx?GrpTyp=PRD&ItemID=192db13

$27, but OOS in all sizes. In-store availability is sparse, but some stores have them at that price, or will modify to it.

Outside of that, Rochester, and it's other retail arms, have an annual $75 off $100 promo that bring Logans down to that. It may reappear later this year.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Aha! Found Ye Logan.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Piperlime's got the shiny one for $60

https://piperlime.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=39560&vid=1&pid=878396&scid=878396012


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

That's directing back to the earlier Linwood/Longwood listing for me.


----------



## Bourbon (Mar 9, 2012)

Received mine last night and back in the mail today. Even for use as a beater, these are pretty shoddy. Uncomfortable to boot.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Yeah, I think I'll save up for a pair of Rancourt...


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Not to be contrarian, but I kinda like these. They fit me fine, same construction as the brush off cordovan version. The color of the leather seems more old school to me, I don't have a problem with it.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

$47.98 now with code BOXES and then TWENTY. (TWENTY is better if they both don't stack)


----------



## herfitup (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks. I picked up a pair of wine* Linwood Weejun 75th* in Wine for $47.98. Muffy would be proud of me. :icon_smile: I wore a lot of Bass shoes over the years back when they were made in the USA.

I just hope I get the shoe I ordered based on the comments. It looks like they have substituted the Longwood model in the past.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I think it's been established the Wine and Black are Longwood, and the _Cocoa_ is Linwood. Still, it may be to your taste (returns are free).


----------



## jimw (May 4, 2009)

*Bass Gorham in pebble grain*

These Bass Gorham's are handsome devils (https://www.anystyleshoes.info/bass-gorham-taupe-pebble-grain-p-4876.html ) - I've never heard of them before, and am drooling over the scotch grain (perhaps only marketed overseas?).

With my very wide (5E) foot, I'm between a rock and hard place when it comes to penny loafers. I used to have a pair of American-made Dexters that lasted for years and one re-sole job. Presently, I have a single pair of Bass Larsons - I agree with others that its not the best of shoes, but decent value if you can get them for <$75.

However, I now see that Bass has dropped the 5E sizing - what's a boy with Fred Flintstone feet to do? If anybody has a lead on dead stock or some obscure brand made for wide feet, then I'm all ears.

Thanks,

jim


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

jimw said:


> These Bass Gorham's are handsome devils I've never heard of them before, and am drooling over the scotch grain (perhaps only marketed overseas?).
> 
> With my very wide (5E) foot, I'm between a rock and hard place when it comes to penny loafers. I used to have a pair of American-made Dexters that lasted for years and one re-sole job. Presently, I have a single pair of Bass Larsons - I agree with others that its not the best of shoes, but decent value if you can get them for <$75.
> 
> ...


I don't know about those Bass shoes, but the site you linked to has 25 AE belts at 50% off. I will post this on the Deals/ Steals forum and give you the credit for finding what may be a great site.

EDIT

deleting link in my post and the link in the quote from jimw. Roman and Jory have reported it is a scam site. My thanks to them.


----------



## Jory (Mar 19, 2012)

arkirshner said:


> I don't know about those Bass shoes, but the site you linked to has 25 AE belts at 50% off. I will post this on the Deals/ Steals forum and give you the credit for finding what may be a great site.


Posted this in your deals and steals thread, but figured I would post it here for people that don't check it out there.

"Chinese website with poor translations and belts listed with shoe sizes? Also, clicking on the UpFront Merchant logo on the bottom of the page comes up saying the merchant is disabled? I'd be very careful and definitely wouldn't give them my credit card number, but that's just me."

Jory


----------



## roman totale XVII (Sep 18, 2009)

It's a noted scam site. Don't go there!
https://www.scambook.com/company/view/62698/AnyStyleShoescom


----------



## jimw (May 4, 2009)

Good catch. Sorry for unwittingly posting a link to a scam site - thankfully, I came nowhere close to pulling out my visa card. I hope nobody else did, either.


----------

